# CT sternum



## Kimberley (Aug 22, 2008)

What would the correct CPT code for CT sternum w/o?  71250 or 73200?

Thanks

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------



## pharmon (Aug 22, 2008)

I use 71250


----------

